# Some rumours about the 6th starter from BoK&WS



## Brence (Jan 27, 2012)

Well didnt see this one here yet so I'll post it up. According to Blood of Kittens the release shedule for 40k will see Dark Angels as a last dex before 6th. This is confirmed buy some of the rumour smiths from WS (which are hereby credited and thanked). The spinal art on the WD seems to say "Dark Angel" to most out there. 
Another tibbit that made me go warm and fuzzy though is the fact one of them hinted it wouldnt "only" be Chaos Marines... An educated guess from a poster saying Traitor Guard? Cultist? was met with a wink...
So might we see the return of an actually different Chaos army again? This instead of just a Marine army gone "80's rock-scary-spiky"? 

I'm loving it...(copyright mcDonalds)


----------



## aberson126 (Sep 12, 2009)

if the chaos bit is true ill be very very happy


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

they probably meant it will have daemons in it too guys. probably a set of lesser daemons I would guess to ago along with the csms.


----------



## Brence (Jan 27, 2012)

Eleven said:


> they probably meant it will have daemons in it too guys. probably a set of lesser daemons I would guess to ago along with the csms.


Nope the guess at Daemons met with a "no". My guesses are either Traitor Guard or Fallen DA which can combine with the other half of the set to make either a CSM army or SM. Kind of a hybrid batallion intro set


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

I dont play Chaos, but I for one would like it if they got a new codex that was about as big as the Space Marine 'dex without just being a marine book of evil again. =)


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

well I didn't see DA coming, thought it would be Templars. Oh well, hopefullky they'll both get some love in the near (or grim-dark distant) future


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Time for some alpha legion love from GW?

The prospect of cultists is fantastic, lets hope they are robed and DoW style rather than cadians with picklehaus helmets though, It would make sense if the majority of the chaos force is made up of cultists to avoid my concern of a marine vs marine starter set

lets also hope they keep the quantity of stuff thats in AoBR, and don't return to 1 squad each

I would also imagine/ pray that both sides will be icon free so that any marine/ chaos player could add them to their collection with very little problem


----------



## Brence (Jan 27, 2012)

From a nice Summary over at Warseer posted by Darnok:

We will get Dark Angels and Chaos. There will be a broader emphasis then just CSM. It is mentioned they get a Dreadnought in plastic. 
Daemons are ruled out as the added flavour for the Chaos side. 

Offcourse credited to Darnok from Warseer (his collected works offcourse credited to the original posters).

My personal take (seeing more and more narrative in the Starter sets these days) would have me strongly guessing that we are going to see some form of Cultists or the likes either for use with some specific missions or the full Codex release of our new CSM dex.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Until we see photos of the models and a release date im inclined to ignore all this, "the people in the know" told us nids and necrons would be out in Feb but here we are sat on a pile of fine cast LOTR nobody wanted or needs.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Until we see photos of the models and a release date im inclined to ignore all this, "the people in the know" told us nids and necrons would be out in Feb but here we are sat on a pile of fine cast LOTR nobody wanted or needs.


* BITS HAS SPOKEN!* :laugh:

But seriously, I love this sub-forum, according to all the rumour mills from "My great (anonymous) contact" we've established the 6th edition box will contain:

-Dark Angels
-Black Templars
-Chaos
-Tau
-Necron
-'Full' sized forces (par AoBR)
-Squad sized forces (par McGragge)
-Released in February, April AND August!












Honestly, I think we wont know what's going on with 6th till its here.


SIDE NOTE:
My prefered rumours are Marine/DE starter box (Makes sense, 2 Largest selling armies ATOW),

Dark angel RUMOUR has got some strength behind hit, in so much as the "WD Edge enigma"








(Credit to "God.Ra" of Dakka, original thread Here)
Its clearly a "Green" Robed Marine... 
Is it info? Is it a WD Novelty?


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

:nono: GW will never ever indulge themselves in something as _'complex' _as rules for Chaos cultists or traitor guard again ... much too complicated for their (nowadays) painfully simple marketing strategies.

Love for cultists has long died out, and traitor guard are the resort of Forge World, no need for GW to go down that route.

I can see them adding the various sorts of Daemons in again, like they were featured in previous chaos codecii. Also, it wouldn't be too much work for them since the rules already exist ... simple copy paste ... :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yes there is a marine on the spine, but considering its the 25 anniversary of 40k i expect to see marines plastered on everything, but that does not mean we will get DA in the starter set, there is Gandalf on the cover of white dwarf should we expect a plastic white wizard in the 40k starter set too? 

GW have done a stirling job of sewing up the rumour mill, this last month has proved that we dont know shit about whats coming, apart from 6th is coming in summer and thats only confirmed because it came from a heresy source.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

People, your forgetting the rule of thumb here.... "Everything Blood of Kittens posts is crap".

Seriously... he has a zero percent accuracy on rumours. The only time he's ever been 'right' is when he's posted stuff with a slightly different wording that has already been posted by the known reliable rumour smiths such as Harry and Stickmonkey.

Since this is a BoK only rumour, I can guarentee 100% its totally wrong.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> People, your forgetting the rule of thumb here.... "Everything Blood of Kittens posts is crap".
> 
> Seriously... he has a zero percent accuracy on rumours. The only time he's ever been 'right' is when he's posted stuff with a slightly different wording that has already been posted by the known reliable rumour smiths such as Harry and Stickmonkey.
> 
> Since this is a BoK only rumour, I can guarentee 100% its totally wrong.


True;
He's only right when he says things like:
"6th Edition Box will be in a Box" or "Plastic figures will be plastic"


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Eviltim said:


> True;
> He's only right when he says things like:
> "6th Edition Box will be in a Box" or "Plastic figures will be plastic"


and even then you should be wary, i also dont like it when people refer to him as BoK because i think people are talking about me (BaK) Im old now i get confused


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> heresy source.


mmmmmmmmmm, heresy sauce.......

Anyway, what Bits said pretty much sums everything up. Take VC for instance, going back through the posts it was only confirmed they had a january realease after someone got hold of a copy of WD 4 days early so GW really are keeping tight-lipped about stuff. Either that or they finally did some investigations into who was 'the amazingly reliable source from Nottingham in the know' and silenced them. 

Anyone know if there are any mysterious missing persons cases in central England?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Eviltim said:


> True;
> He's only right when he says things like:
> "6th Edition Box will be in a Box" or "Plastic figures will be plastic"


Now he'll start a rumour about them comming in a foil pack and being made out of dehydrated vegetable matter. lol.




bitsandkits said:


> and even then you should be wary, i also dont like it when people refer to him as BoK because i think people are talking about me (BaK) Im old now i get confused


I refer to you as Bits, so that doesn't affect me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> I refer to you as Bits, so that doesn't affect me.


indeed you do and occasionally mistress pee pee but this isnt the place for that name


----------



## Brence (Jan 27, 2012)

GrizBe said:


> People, your forgetting the rule of thumb here.... "Everything Blood of Kittens posts is crap".
> 
> Seriously... he has a zero percent accuracy on rumours. The only time he's ever been 'right' is when he's posted stuff with a slightly different wording that has already been posted by the known reliable rumour smiths such as Harry and Stickmonkey.
> 
> Since this is a BoK only rumour, I can guarentee 100% its totally wrong.


It's actually a rumour from BoK Confirmed by *75hastings69* in the Warseer rumour threads which is in my opinion a quite reliable source on Warseer (for as far as any rumour is reliable).


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Brence said:


> It's actually a rumour from BoK Confirmed by *75hastings69* in the Warseer rumour threads which is in my opinion a quite reliable source on Warseer (for as far as any rumour is reliable).



See... hastings isn't considered that reliable either by most people... but thats kinda my point. Blood of Kittens took that rumour from someone else first. His unique stuff is never right, and his other stuff is barely ever right unless its come from someone known to be reliable.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i agree with griz,the LOTR releases for this month can be seen by the international space station but apparently not by those "with inside knowledge"


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> i agree with griz,the LOTR releases for this month can be seen by the international space station but apparently not by those "with inside knowledge"



Yeah.. this month really hit everyone for a loop. No-one predicted it or even made mention of it. Admittedly, it could be because hardly anyone cares, but the rumour mill of late has hardly anything. Heck, no-one even caught the Crimson Fist aniversary model until the WD leak. 

If we start getting fully reliable rumors anytime soon again, i'll be surprised. Still holding out some truth on the Nid and Cron one though, seeing as we've been told plastics have been sighted rather then just rumour, and its just a month late rather then wrong.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, GW did say they would be doing everything they could to reign in the rumours that surface around important releases. May be this is just another extension of that statement.
Who knows: They may even be stirring things up themselves, with the odd false rumour to selected people in an effort to throw everyone off.
GW has been known to resort to underhanded methods before.

SGMAlice


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Who knows: They may even be stirring things up themselves, with the odd false rumour to selected people in an effort to throw everyone off.
> GW has been known to resort to underhanded methods before.


There has been a rumor floating about the GW have been doing the old 'we'll send out X different statements to X different people and see which one shows up again first' bit to try and weed people out... so who knows?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They did more then reign the rumors in lol.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> There has been a rumor floating about the GW have been doing the old 'we'll send out X different statements to X different people and see which one shows up again first' bit to try and weed people out... so who knows?




well the one that got the LOTR memo needs a swift kicking in the bollox for not mentioning the release


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

You know, I find it odd that many rumors suggest the Chaos dex is coming out after 6th. I mean, if Chaos is in the box, and people are all saying this Chaos dex isn't that great, is GW going to market them based on "don't worry, they won't suck in a couple months?"

Ah, wait, already caught my mistake... Was thinking GW would market them as something other than EHVIL SPESS MEHREENS. My bad.


----------



## thefallen (Sep 21, 2011)

All space marines are evil. Some are just worse than others.
I would be psyked if 6th ed box had DA in it. Once BT are updated DA will be the oldest power armor dex. I believe. Plus DA are kinda renegade anyways. Hail luther!!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> indeed you do and occasionally mistress pee pee but this isnt the place for that name


ROFLMFAO thats awsome Bits.:rofl:


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Dark Angels need some love. They have awesome models, great fluff and always get half assed rules. 

We don't even need to get into how bad the Chaos Codex is. 

I'm not saying Tau don't need some love but holy shit Chaos and DA are bad.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Lets be fair though just, newer codex isn't always a good idea ala nids....

personally I would rather keep a codex that has some issues than have a codex which is just plain awful, the chaos one isn't that bad, its just not chaos 3.5 ed. You want a masterclass on how not to do a codex look at tyranids before chaos


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i'd be a bit disappointed if the 6th box is an all PA affair as i'm looking forward to some CWE love but it is what it is and moaning on a forum isn't going to change it.

blood of kittens is full of shit though and how what hastings says can be taken as gospel truth i'll never know. the fact that all he ever does is pop up with some enigmatic response that's suggestive that what's been said is coming always irks me.

the best rumour-mongers i found to be closest to the mark are stickmonkey and scryer in the darkness, although scryer's given up posting as all they do on whineseer is flame the crap out of him.

ultimately i'll believe the "rumour" when i see the preorder page/upcoming releases in WD or on GW online. until then i'd keep shovelling the salt onto that ever-growing mound

/rant


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

jams said:


> the best rumour-mongers i found to be closest to the mark are stickmonkey and scryer in the darkness, although scryer's given up posting as all they do on whineseer is flame the crap out of him.
> 
> /rant


Seriously... we need to invite all of the rumor guys over here officially, then auto-ban all people who've come from whineseer. Its pathetic how they'll trash someone to death for getting one thing wrong, when they'll have had exclusive after exclusive right for months... 

I miss Scryer. He was up there with Stickmonkey and Harry for me.


----------



## thefallen (Sep 21, 2011)

DA And Chaos arnt that bad. I mean if you only want to play terminators (DA) or lash princes and oblitorators then look no further. (im being sarcastic) both dexes are hard up for an update. I personally would be happy with ether. loyalist or fallen angels. Robed marines are awesome.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Seriously... we need to invite all of the rumor guys over here officially, then auto-ban all people who've come from whineseer. Its pathetic how they'll trash someone to death for getting one thing wrong, when they'll have had exclusive after exclusive right for months...
> 
> I miss Scryer. He was up there with Stickmonkey and Harry for me.


QFT

maybe we should all cyber-bully Svaart until he spills the beans about what new goodies he's working on in the mould room :grin:


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

I really don't see the 6th box containing DA. Marines probably, but having something as specific as DA in the box limits its audience.


----------



## DreadLordRedAxe (Jan 23, 2012)

Justindkates said:


> Dark Angels need some love. They have awesome models, great fluff and always get half assed rules.
> 
> We don't even need to get into how bad the Chaos Codex is.
> 
> I'm not saying Tau don't need some love but holy shit Chaos and DA are bad.


Out of all those options Tau need it the most. Half their wargear is useless as the rules just do not exist anymore. They also did not get a 2012 FAQ update and only have had 2 models released in CrapCast. Tried to get some broadsides from GW told it was going to take 2-3 weeks The local GW store said they don't stock metal models anymore. Found them at a LGS opened opened them up at the counter and low and behold no metal bits in box GW sales rep said they would be in the US around Feb 12. I have no idea what that means model wise but with all the strange things going around It wouldn't surprise me if they are in the new starter box.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Well, GW did say they would be doing everything they could to reign in the rumours that surface around important releases. May be this is just another extension of that statement.


Well, that statement was released about three months ago, no? It's been said many a time that GW works three months in advance, so everything up until now was still subject to leaks. We could well be looking at nothing but guesswork and vague speculation from now on.


----------



## Dark_Apostle25 (Aug 21, 2011)

We are all blindfolded victims prisonner of a house made from our undying love and obsession for W40k, and while we are chasing rumours in the darkness, hitting ourselves on each other heads, GW watch from the upstair, smiling and laughing sadistically each time we think we just found the object of our desire, and then that we realise it's just... a pile of shit someone they there a while ago.

The only solution :

Burn down the House


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Dark_Apostle25 said:


> We are all blindfolded victims prisonner of a house made from our undying love and obsession for W40k, and while we are chasing rumours in the darkness, hitting ourselves on each other heads, GW watch from the upstair, smiling and laughing sadistically each time we think we just found the object of our desire, and then that we realise it's just... a pile of shit someone they there a while ago.
> 
> The only solution :
> 
> Burn down the House


Metaphorical overload there.

Well, we can throw the rumours from Ghost21 about a special character in the starter set right down the toilet.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Until we see photos of the models and a release date im inclined to ignore all this, "the people in the know" told us nids and necrons would be out in Feb but here we are sat on a pile of fine cast LOTR nobody wanted or needs.


This. I mean, sure, I hope for a new CSM Dex, and a new DA one - but Templars and Tau need it more.

I'm happy for them to wait.

I also hope Cultists are done appropriately - eg a Convict IG statline. I can almost hear the Caps Locking now...


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

So, Chaos is a strong condender for the 6E box.
There's going to be something other than MEQ with them.
Daemons are allegedly not going to feature.
Traitor Guard are unlikely.
Cultists are the logical answer, but they aren't going to be too dissimilar to IG which was a theory behind no traitor guard.

I get the feeling that this new unit is going to be something outside the box, rather than just a spiky analogue of an existing race.

Some ideas that occurred to me are a human Chaos sorcerer, and something akin to the Fantasy Chaos Warriors / Marauders. Rather than being someone 'turned', they're humans who have literally grown up as servants of Chaos.

Of course, on the tabletop they'd probably be very similar to IG/Cultists/Traitor Guard, but it fits nicely into GW-logic that a unit with new fluff that hasn't existed before is something completely new and different.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Never know, it could be a return of Beastmen.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Ooh, now that idea I like. Though it strays dangerously close to "here's another fantasy codex in space"...

Plus, if they introduce cultist rules then there's no reason you couldn't use beastmen to represent them anyway.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I prefer Imperial Beastmen anyway - but I'd love a Chaos Codex that could be played entirely as IG with mutants, not necessarily Chaos at all.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I would be shocked if DA are in the box. I cannot see anything but true blue ultramarines under the lid. Chaos could be the other army, but having 2 MEQ forces would be limiting. I suspect we are more likly to see some other iconic race such as Eldar or maybe even Tau.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, we've got to bear in mind that starter boxes are a good way to push sales by releasing something not in another box, such as Deff Koptas and Dreadnought MM arms.

So unless DA get Jetbikes...


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

It's not always been ultramarines in the box. Crimson fists have been in there, heck, the 2nd and 3rd ed marines were generic and the croydon store had howling griffons and imperial fists as their starter models.

But it is extremely unlikely there'll be 2 meq forces. It's always been (unless my memory is really going bad)marines vs something: vs orks in 2nd ed, vs dark eldar in 3rd, vs nids in 4th, vs Orks again in 5th. It's not like fantasy where one race is their signature one, in 40k it's all about the imperium vs everything else...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Sho nuff. I CAN see DA getting into the box, though I'd still consider it less likely than not.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

I remember the 3E box and rulebook had generic Black Templars for the minis. Heck even the cover art were Templars. And frankly, if you were going to make the Marines interesting, space knight-zealots with a master/apprentice squad organization would be the way to go. Heck, I'd respect the Ultramarines more if there was less ward-wank about how ARWESUM they are, and they boiled down to "These guys have no quirks, they just get shit done" but then I guess they'd just be Imperial Fists :wink:


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

TheKingElessar said:


> Never know, it could be a return of Beastmen.


:laugh:

That's even more unlikely to happen than there being any fresh rules for good ol' chaos cultists, really.
We'd sooner see a return of the 'Stealer Cults ...

I think nowadays GW shys away from just about anything that's not mainstream enought to warrant the right sales numbers, and Beastmen in outer space, chaos cultists or any other niche army list is just to exotic for the _'regular'_ brainwiped customer.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Cultists they can justify. It has been done before, they released models for them, and cultists would fit in nicely with expanding beyond "marines and Daemons", to encompass the fact that normal humans fall to Chaos, not just the big guys. 

And as I would be astounded if they did MEQ vs MEQ, if indeed Chaos is going to be in the box it would be Cultists, generic daemons and maybe a Chosen or two to lead them. If Chaos MEQ were the bads in the box, it would be Guard facing them. 

But that would mean no Space Marines, and releasing your core box that gets everyone into the hobby without your iconic figures is a step I personally don't believe they would ever take. Marines consitute 40-odd% of *ALL* 40k sales, they aren't going to not have them in there.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

if daemons are ruled out, I'm expecting it to be CSMs backed up by a dark mechanicus vehicle. maybe a new defiler. this sounds way more plausible to me than chaos cultists.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Cultists they can justify. It has been done before, they released models for them, ...


Sure, I got some dozen of those old metal 40k chaos cultists plus some conversions of my own and loved using them with the various army lists that have been around during previous editions of the game.
But I was just saying, I'd be really, really surprised if they'd make something new along those lines. Doesn't sound like ..._ 'modern' _GW.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Not sure how reliable this guy is (I only frequent this forum) but it was up on BoLS today:

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2012/02/40k-rumors-6th-edition-starter-boxed.html

...which will give some credibility to the rumor of the 6th ED starter being DA vs Chaos

Interesting 

Fingers crossed... DA's and CSM.

Not "just" CSM 

Demons too?

No 

Cultists / Traitor Guardsmen perhaps?



Glad to see you back in rumor-mongery, Hastings.

Not back in, just lending credence to this as I know it's correct.

No, there are rumors that may be complete fabrications about BT, Tau, Eldar, and Chaos. Strangers on the net don't trump White Dwarf.

Agreed (etc. etc.)

I wouldn't think that these are the entirety of this year's possible releases - books perhaps, but I'd be surprised if there weren't one or two waves.

Correct (ish) 
(...)

I don't know if the spine images are anything to do with DA, 6th starter or the 25th year of 40k but I do know that most of the stuff posted is correct. 6th starter does indeed feature DA and the forces of chaos, including a nice plastic chaos dread 

I'm also willing to add (and you'll need to forgive my weak 40k fu here) that the CSM in the starter are Chosen? (hope that's the right name - 40k really isn't my thing!!)

Rev


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

the last bit is confusing, Chosen, yet he implies that is the army name? I wonder does he mean the Word Bearers? Plastic dread and Chaos Starter set makes me super happy, I just hope my beloved world eaters are good in the new rules.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It could be a handful of Chosen, a Dread, and a metric fuckton of Cultists against whatever the DA array...presumably a Rifleman, a Las/Plas and two Tac units?

/wishlisting


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Well, we've got to bear in mind that starter boxes are a good way to push sales by releasing something not in another box, such as Deff Koptas and Dreadnought MM arms.
> 
> So unless DA get Jetbikes...


Exactly what I was thinking, they'd sell like no tomorrow.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

ha, imagine putting riflemen into a starter set, an actual known competitive unit, in a GW starter, HERESY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

And if it was DA Vs Cultists, you'd possibly get a Fallen DA leading the Choas side, as an objective. And Jetbikes and Fallen DA would of course only be avaliable in the starter box.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> ha, imagine putting riflemen into a starter set, an actual known competitive unit, in a GW starter, HERESY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Your Honour, may I present Exhibit A -


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Your Honour, may I present Exhibit A -


Only because that is the bog standard load out for a dread. If they put a rifleman in I will eat my hat









Disclaimer* I have a large collection of chocolate hats, which i will gladly eat if they do decide to put a rifleman in the kit.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

What kind of hat do you wear? Because if we are talking cowboy and up then I am all of a sudden more interested in this thread.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> Only because that is the bog standard load out for a dread. If they put a rifleman in I will eat my hat
> Disclaimer* I have a large collection of chocolate hats, which i will gladly eat if they do decide to put a rifleman in the kit.


It IS...but it's also not included in the box, or the Venerable box. Looks to me like a calculated ploy to boost AoBR sales. Since there are no Autocannon arms in either box also...


----------



## gannam (May 2, 2009)

What I am really hoping for is a progression in the story line. Return of the primarchs, and Dark Angels switching side to Chaos, or least splitting into 2 chapters, so you can play them either as loyalists, or fallen angels. Your army wide rules and special abilities would be different depending on what you did. That way, the could include both armies in the starter box, and it would be enough to make them into 1 complete 1000 point starter army if you play them all as fallen or loyalist. That would be a great value for starting players and bring more into the hobby. It would also give you a ton of flexibility, upscaliblity for your codex. I know, I know, its not GW's busines model, but damn that would be cool.


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

gannam said:


> What I am really hoping for is a progression in the story line. Return of the primarchs, and Dark Angels switching side to Chaos, or least splitting into 2 chapters, so you can play them either as loyalists, or fallen angels. Your army wide rules and special abilities would be different depending on what you did. That way, the could include both armies in the starter box, and it would be enough to make them into 1 complete 1000 point starter army if you play them all as fallen or loyalist. That would be a great value for starting players and bring more into the hobby. It would also give you a ton of flexibility, upscaliblity for your codex. I know, I know, its not GW's busines model, but damn that would be cool.


I'm getting the impression if what's written in these threads holds any water? that if DA's are in the Starter set or if the Codex is redone in the near future, that there will be some progression fluff wise for the DA Chapter. To my mind, Fallen DA's in some form, and Jetbikes would be a good move. People are modelling them anyway, myself included. So weather people agree with them or not, there's definately a market for them. We'll just have to wait and see opcorn:


----------

